# lower back pain/rectal pressure



## Steph32

I feel like this is way too early for me to be getting this... but I have horrible crampy/achy pain in my lower back and pressure downwards near my rectum and sacrum. It hurts whether I stand up or lay down. I thought maybe I wasn't drinking enough water, or was constipated, but even drinking a lot of water or after going to the bathroom it still hurts. I did not have any of this with my first pregnancy. Anyone get anything like this during the second tri?


----------



## beth_terri

Yeh me :(
And I have no idea what it is. Im also getting pain in my sciatic nerve 
xx


----------



## Bats11

I have got terrible pain right where the tailbone is, the shooting pain runs down the back of my right leg, sometimes i cant even walk, it gets that bad.


----------



## beth_terri

Bats11 said:


> I have got terrible pain right where the tailbone is, the shooting pain runs down the back of my right leg, sometimes i cant even walk, it gets that bad.

Sounds like your sciatic nerve too. Its really common in pregnancy
xx


----------



## MyButterflies

i have! just the other day i was doubled over in tears cause the pain was so bad. the pressure isn't as bad laying down as it is when i stand up... then it feels like Liam is gonna fall out. it's mostly the lower back pain that is really bad. i get a lot of period like cramps with it too. didn't have anything like this with my other 3. had a level II U/S yesterday and everything looked great. cervix is fine. all it showed was that i currently have placenta previa and the doc said that could be causing the pain and that bubs is breech which could be the reason for the pressure down low. i'm not sure if i'm satisfied with those answers tho so i see my OB tomorrow morning.


----------



## ColoradoBaby1

Yes, I'm in terrible pain and went to urgent care. They told me to wait until my OB appt. this week, but it hurts to sit, lay down and even walk sometimes.


----------



## Steph32

I don't get any sharp pains, or pain down the leg so I don't think it's sciatica. All of this pain is more achy and pressure-like. Sometimes like a crampy feeling which I never know if it is my bowel or uterus or what. 

MyButterflies- That is exactly how I feel, like my insides and the baby are going to fall out when I stand up. I wonder if it's just because the baby is lying low? That's good that you u/s didn't show any problem, and hopefully the placenta previa will correct itself, they say most times it does by the end of the pregnancy. And babies are usually still breech around this time... I wouldn't think that would cause the pain because everyone has breech babies in the 2nd tri...? Let me know what you find out... I have my ultrasound in a few days so hopefully everything will show alright!

Anyone know of any exercises/stretches to relieve the pain?


----------



## Steph32

ColoradoBaby1 said:


> Yes, I'm in terrible pain and went to urgent care. They told me to wait until my OB appt. this week, but it hurts to sit, lay down and even walk sometimes.

How many weeks are you? What does the pain feel like? Hope everything goes well at your appt and that you get some relief soon :(


----------



## MyButterflies

Steph32 said:


> I wouldn't think that would cause the pain because everyone has breech babies in the 2nd tri...? Let me know what you find out... I have my ultrasound in a few days so hopefully everything will show alright!
> 
> Anyone know of any exercises/stretches to relieve the pain?

that's exactly why i'm not satisfied with those answers... just doesn't seem likely. so although i don't really have any insight as to why i feel like this i at least know that bubs is doing well. and they were able to reassure me that he wasn't really going to fall out :haha: i will let you know what my OB says tomorrow. fingers crossed for your U/S and if you find anything that helps relieve your pain let me know. I'll do the same.


----------



## ColoradoBaby1

Steph32 said:


> ColoradoBaby1 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm in terrible pain and went to urgent care. They told me to wait until my OB appt. this week, but it hurts to sit, lay down and even walk sometimes.
> 
> How many weeks are you? What does the pain feel like? Hope everything goes well at your appt and that you get some relief soon :(Click to expand...

Thank you! I'm 16 weeks now, and the pain is shooting, sharp pain that lasts for a few seconds. I really hope you feel better soon, too. I'll let you know what my doc says tomorrow.


----------



## ColoradoBaby1

I almost feel like it's a pinched nerve or something. Being rectal pain, it's not exactly something that's easy to talk about LOL. I went in to see if it was a hemorrhoid and they don't think it is. So...I'm just playing a waiting game now.


----------



## MyButterflies

Steph32 said:


> MyButterflies- That is exactly how I feel, like my insides and the baby are going to fall out when I stand up. I wonder if it's just because the baby is lying low? That's good that you u/s didn't show any problem, and hopefully the placenta previa will correct itself, they say most times it does by the end of the pregnancy. And babies are usually still breech around this time... I wouldn't think that would cause the pain because everyone has breech babies in the 2nd tri...? Let me know what you find out... I have my ultrasound in a few days so hopefully everything will show alright!

had OB appt this morning. nothing good for me i'm afraid. baby is a little underweight and is sitting abnormally low. doc is admitting me to hospital and i start the steroid injections next thursday. let me know what happens with you.


----------



## Steph32

MyButterflies said:


> Steph32 said:
> 
> 
> MyButterflies- That is exactly how I feel, like my insides and the baby are going to fall out when I stand up. I wonder if it's just because the baby is lying low? That's good that you u/s didn't show any problem, and hopefully the placenta previa will correct itself, they say most times it does by the end of the pregnancy. And babies are usually still breech around this time... I wouldn't think that would cause the pain because everyone has breech babies in the 2nd tri...? Let me know what you find out... I have my ultrasound in a few days so hopefully everything will show alright!
> 
> had OB appt this morning. nothing good for me i'm afraid. baby is a little underweight and is sitting abnormally low. doc is admitting me to hospital and i start the steroid injections next thursday. let me know what happens with you.Click to expand...

Oh no, I'm so sorry. Are the steroid injections given to make him grow? And can they do anything to get him to change position? Seems like the pain is related to the baby sitting low and not him being underweight, right? Hope it all goes well. :hugs:


----------



## MyButterflies

yeah the pain is from him being low. his low weight is just one more bump in the road. they are starting the steroid injections at 24wks to jump start his lungs in case he comes earlier than planned... which is already early at 34wks if my heart can hold out that long.


----------



## ColoradoBaby1

Update from my doc: she didn't seem concerned about the pain, but told me to go to a physical therapist if it doesn't get better. Frustrating! Fortunately, the baby is doing fine.


----------



## Steph32

Colorado Baby- Good to hear. I might talk to my chiropractor tomorrow about showing me some exercises or stretches that might help. I'll let you know if anything works.

MyButterflies- Let me know how things go for you. :hugs:

AFM, I have my u/s on Wednesday so hopefully everything is ok.


----------



## ColoradoBaby1

Steph, did your chiro give you any advice? I'm thinking about going to one for this pain that has subsided a bit, but is still there.


----------



## MyButterflies

Steph32 said:


> I have my u/s on Wednesday so hopefully everything is ok.

hey, how did your ultrasound go??? hope you're feeling better. let us know :)


----------



## Steph32

Hey, my u/s went well, the baby looked great and he is healthy! As for the back pain, I still don't know what it is. My chiropractor didn't seem too concerned as during pregnancy the weight of the baby makes the lower back arch causing pressure and pain on the muscles/spine. She told me about a few stretches, one is called the diamond stretch, where you stand with your back against the wall and bring your arms up while pushing back against the wall all the way up into a diamond shape, and back down. Kind of hard to describe. It seems like it's not a lower back stretch, but it actually targets those muscles.

Since my pain is more of a crampy thing, she also told me to up my calcium/magnesium intake... I take a cal/mag supplement when I start to feel the cramps and it does help a bit.

MyButterflies- how are you and the baby doing now?


----------



## MyButterflies

glad to hear baby is doing well. we are doing pretty good too. the cramps and backache have come down a lot.... not the pressure tho. still being admitted to the hospital on monday. hopefully just for a few days of testing. overall i feel better than i have in a while... and baby is kicking away. he's constantly reminding me that he's there and doing just fine :thumbup:


----------

